# 120 Acres The prettyest farm in Illinois



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

A MILE of creek frontage!
The farm is 3/4 mile long north to south with the creek on the west and south sides. There is a bluff along the east side and the east boundry is a township road...oiled for the first 1/4 mile to where it meets my drive. power and country water are to the property. 
1/2 acre pond.
60 tillable acres with another 20 that COULD be. 17 of those have been in the past.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

You may wish to edit to add cost, name of nearby town, zoning info and the like.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Im open to offers . The place is not far from Shelbyville Il about a hour south of Decatur or about a hour southeast of Springfield. about a hourand a half from Saint Louis.
I think it would be Zoned Ag but zoning isnt a big issue here.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

any pictures?????


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

I will have to take a few


----------

